# From 421 to 2 in SAS



## Eagle (Dec 21, 2015)

If you are connecting from #421 Texas Eagle to #2 Sunset Limited (and have a sleeper on both), you have a long layover until 6:25am for #2; and considering that 421 stays in SAS itself until about 2:30am, will Amtrak allow me to stay in my sleeper on 421 until about 1:30 or 2:00 am and then detrain? Or will have to detrain at 9:55pm (if it were to arrive in SAS on time)?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 21, 2015)

Nope, you'll have to detrain upon arrival into SAS, and you can't board #2 until about 30 mins before Departure! ( everyone line up @ the Red Poles to be Scanned).The Small Station is very crowded and uncomfortable.

There are several Hotels/Motels close to the Station, that depending on what's going on in SAS, can be reasonable.

Google up the Best Western Sunset St. Paul Square, the Holiday Inn Express,the Red Roof Inn, all close to the Station on E Commerce and the La Quinta on Commerce behind the 24 Hour Denny's on Commerce, which is a couple of blocks from the Station after crossing under I-37 towards the Riverwalk . Theyre Usually bookable for under $100 a night.The Staybridge Suites ( where the Amtrak crews stay)is right beside the Station, but costs more!


----------



## Lonestar648 (Dec 22, 2015)

Since you are changing trains, your destination is considered SAS for 421, so your room has to be cleared so the SCA can remake it for the next passenger. 421/21, if on time leaving Austin, will arrive SAS about 8:45PM. so your wait to board #2 could be 9 hours, so the hotel or Denny's suggestion is advisable.


----------



## Eagle (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks, guys.

I had the feeling that would be the case, but was hoping otherwise. I could crash at a Red Roof Inn for a while I suppose.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 23, 2015)

Eagle said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> I had the feeling that would be the case, but was hoping otherwise. I could crash at a Red Roof Inn for a while I suppose.


There's a new High rise Red Roof Inn a couple of blocks Northwest of the Station next to the East side of I37 ( Airport Freeway, aka McAllister Freeway)which runs past the Station and St. Paul Square...

On the East side of the Station on Commerce about a block away there is a mom and pop motel called City View that is said to be reasonable? Google 'em up! ( I stayed @ the Best Western Sunset on Comnerce in Oct for $79!!!)


----------



## Lonestar648 (Dec 23, 2015)

If you Google the area, you can see all the hotels near the station, on the east side (Alamodome side) of I-37.


----------

